# Wire spacing?



## aries1_9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting a couple of mice and right now I'm looking at cages. I found one I like but I'm not sure if the bars are escape proof. They are spaced at 1/2" is that alright?









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Any chance you could resize your picture, smaller please?


----------



## aries1_9 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not sure how to do that with tapatalk, but i can try posting it again lol

And here's another that i like, also 1/2" spacing
View attachment 1


Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Half-inch spacing is not going to be close enough for most mice, even for adult show-types. Remember that mice are built to be able to squish their bodies into tiny spaces, and they'll keep trying to do that even when they don't quite fit. I'd suggest quarter-inch mesh on the outside of a bar cage if you must use something with so much ventilation.


----------



## aries1_9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh ok thanks. I think ill probably just use a glass tank then lol

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------

